# IONCOAT NAVIWAX mini test



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

The mini test for IONCOAT NAVIWAX appears below.........

background: Gary at nubawax contact me with details of their latest product, after a long chat, he sent me a sample true to his word and i said i'd test it on a few cars in the coming weeks and let him know how we get on. Step up to the plate a few donar cars with varying degrees of LSP. up against Dodo Supernatural and/or Megs #16 wax.

first up was Kev's seat. the car is in need of correction ( kev will admit this himself) and has little in the way of LSP.

Foam prewash, two bucket wash and dry'd.



















The bonnet taped up nicely into three section as below and the wax(s) were applied with their own sponge applicator and MF towel.



















Kev waited until hazed and buffs off the wax(s)










A little droplet of water



















Outside now for a full on hose to check for sheeting property



















In summary Kev thought the products applied easy and buffed off the same, a little easier than the megs.not sure it changed the appearence of the car compared to the others, but its up against it with the full sunshine and a few swirls. sheeting looks much the same on first application but the car will be returning in week 2 and week 4 to check on durability.

Next up, a totally different challenge for IONCOAT NAVIWAX. A 2009 Audi A4 S-Line from BigJacko. This car has the benefit(?) of Autoglym Lifeshine.

The car was pretty clean on arrival, but had a prefoam and was dry'd.










This was the bonnet after washing/rinse leaving behind LifeShine










On Audi we went side by side with Dodo Supernatural










Bigjacko got stuck in apply the wax(s)










The money shots...




























The audi owner was of similar opinion as Kev, goes on easy and buffs off well too. again hard to say if it made any improvement on the appearence.i guess we're all waiting on time to pass to see what durability will be like.

thanks for reading


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi mate.

Had a small bit of drizzle here today and noticed this

Dodo Juice Supernatural









Ioncoat Naviwax









A higher shot of both









The Ioncoat definitely appears to be shedding more water than the Dodo Juice.

Hope these help you out mate:thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great wax of course, love mine too.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

How big is that pot compared to the SN :doublesho

A good couple of views of the wax in use, be interested to see how it lasts.


----------



## Silo (Apr 12, 2010)

Online i think it said its enough for about 20 applications. Is that all? Looking at the size of the tub I would have thought you could do more with this  Any comments on how long the tub should last? Considering the cost of the megs and the fact that its durable and a little goes a long way. Any ideas?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looking at the size of the pot I'd say an easy 45-50 layers from it on a small car. bareing in mind it's possible to get 10+ layers from a 30ml dodo panel pot


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

What's this Lifeshine business?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> looking at the size of the pot I'd say an easy 45-50 layers from it on a small car. bareing in mind it's possible to get *10+ layers* from a 30ml dodo panel pot


Yeah man so far I have had 9 coats out of my SN PP and its just above the lip where the lid screws on


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have the sample pot 2oz of Naviwax Dark and used 3 times with 75% still left.

This stuff is brilliant the sheeting is amazing almost dry after a rinse.

Paint looks so deep you just want to dive in :lol:

I will get the full pot soon which I think that is about £40....bargin :thumb:

Stuart.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

blake_jl said:


> What's this Lifeshine business?


autoglym products, google it


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> autoglym products, google it


Thanks for stating the obvious (which I have already done before posting the above).

Was more looking to find out what this miracle coating is that they apply. People's thoughts on it, experiences, the usual forum stuff...


----------

